# Wisconsin Scaryland Visit!



## Behind The Haunts (Sep 26, 2018)

We just checked out Wisconsin Scaryland for the first time, and it was one of the best haunted houses we have ever seen! Check out our experience in this video!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like a pretty elaborate and well run place. Neat that you got a behind the scenes tour.


----------



## Plant 175 (Jan 11, 2017)

That’s right down the road from me but have never been there.


----------



## Behind The Haunts (Sep 26, 2018)

I highly recommend going!


----------

